# New MRV Info/New HD/SD Channels Info



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

Greetings fellow DBSTALK members. I've been a fan of this site for years and was pretty active on the forums. I forgot my password/user name after moving and inactivity. So here I am with my "first" post.
I haven't seen this information on the site, but I know that it is accurate. Information was given to me by a little birdy....
Let's just say his name is "Bob". Bob works for DTV. The information is accurate as I am staring at the official documents as I type this. Remember folks, nothing is set in stone with D* until it actually happens. If what I am telling you does not fall through or expected dates are pushed back, please no anger....

MRV:

Four Test Markets in Columbia, MO, Fresno, CA, Denver, Co, and Portland will have all new customer installs set up with MRV. Of course HD equipment only. HDDVR required. Rolls out 3-17-10

MRV CHARGE?
$3 a month during test phase. Price may or may not go up. Undetermined at this time.
$25 charge for Internet Connection Kit.
There is no information about what the kit is. I am assuming DECA. 
Internet access will not be required.
Rolls out Nationally by end of year....

This info is for these markets only and for new customers only. No info about existing customers or if the free BETA will soon expire. I imagine though that will soon be the case.
Agents are being told to only mention/offer MRV in these areas only. I'm guessing cause DECA will be a vital factor aside from BETA that many of us are already using since it makes connection easier.

NEW HD CHANNELS/SD CHANNELS

4-28 
CSN BAY AREA HD ch 696
CSN CALIFORNIA HD ch 698

End of March-April

Free Speech TV ch 348
Golden Eagle Broadcasting ch 364
Documentary Channel ch 288

Let the speculation begin!!!!:lol:


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

here birdy birdy birdy:hurah::hurah:


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

Since you have it, post the document with redacted identifying information and names. Otherwise your birdy and Bob can fly off together to 'Pandora' together.


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

No thanks. Bob likes his job.:sure:


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

You can believe it or not. It is all true. I was previously known on these boards as SciFried or something. I offered a lot of info about HD channel additions awhile ago which was very accurate. Look it up if you can. I am sure that more DTV employees who post here will come to my back up shortly. I have nothing to prove.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

:hurah:Free Speech,Golden eagle,Documentary !!! WOW!!!!


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, never thought we'd see Free Speech or Doc Channel. They've been on Dish for awhile...


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

Where's SATRACER to chime in?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

*Free Speech TV ch 348*

Damn, Right up there with LOGO and The Word.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> Yeah, never thought we'd see Free Speech or Doc Channel. They've been on Dish for awhile...


Don't forget we already got BET HD !


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

I cant speak for the somewhat lame channel additions. If I were pulling everyone's chain dont you think I would have posted something like HBO ZONE HD or MSNBCHD?
Anyone actually have any thoughts about what is going to happen with MRV? Anyone betting that 4-28 maybe more HD channels will be added?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

slimoli said:


> Don't forget we already got BET HD !


Don't go down that road. :nono2:


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

What's all the hate about BETHD all the time on DBSTALK? Y'all racist? I like BET.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> I cant speak for the somewhat lame channel additions. If I were pulling everyone's chain dont you think I would have posted something like HBO ZONE HD or MSNBCHD?
> Anyone actually have any thoughts about what is going to happen with MRV? Anyone betting that 4-28 maybe more HD channels will be added?


"Somewhat" ? You are kidding, right ? You know what ? At least it's consistent with what the CEO is doing, talking about PPV and other ways to increase revenue. I bet those channels will be free or even will pay some money to Directv. I hope this is just a joke, though.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Is Golden Eagle Broadcasting ch 364 replacing the Inspirational Network on channel 364?


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> What's all the hate about BETHD all the time on DBSTALK? Y'all racist? I like BET.


I don't hate BET, simply it's another one of more than 100 channels I don't watch. I'm not racist.


----------



## ddebrunner (Sep 7, 2009)

Free speech also seem to think they will be on directv from end of April.

http://www.freespeech.org/watchfstv

Look in the comments, a comment dated 2/18 by Leland.


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am sure a lot of African Americans and Hip Hop lovers enjoy BETHD. Why not pick on a useless HD channel like The Weather Channel? Doppler Radar in HD. WOW!


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanx ddebrunner for the back up. My info is accurate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> I am sure a lot of African Americans and Hip Hop lovers enjoy BETHD. Why not pick on a useless HD channel like The Weather Channel? Doppler Radar in HD. WOW!


I agree. I picked BET because it was the ONLY HD channel added recently. I don't care about The Weather Channel either.


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

slimoli said:


> "Somewhat" ? You are kidding, right ? You know what ? At least it's consistent with what the CEO is doing, talking about PPV and other ways to increase revenue. I bet those channels will be free or even will pay some money to Directv. I hope this is just a joke, though.


There will without a doubt be an a*sload of HD coming real soon. What and when...who knows.
If I find out anything I will post ASAP. "Bob" has always been reliable.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

Pimp

For the records, I do believe in your information. Satellite providers love to add any cheap or free stuff.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> an a*sload of HD coming real soon


Yeah, some of them seem pretty crappy... {rimshot}

Thanks for the info. The price seems reasonable for the DECA boxes, but that $3 for a little while seems like it could go to $5 after a little bit?


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> You can believe it or not. It is all true. I was previously known on these boards as SciFried or something. I offered a lot of info about HD channel additions awhile ago which was very accurate. Look it up if you can. I am sure that more DTV employees who post here will come to my back up shortly. I have nothing to prove.


There were *TWO* posts by someone going by sci-fried07. Neither was about new hd channels.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1361969#post1361969


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

raoul5788 said:


> There were *TWO* posts by someone going by sci-fried07. Neither was about new hd channels.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1361969#post1361969


You are correct. Looked it up myself. I have had many names on this site...
No posts under this name about HD. Had another one called HD...something. Too many people have HD in their name to even bother finding. As I have stated. I don't need to prove myself to anyone. I would not like the majority of this thread to be about this. Can we please discuss the info?


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

how do you post alot here and
1.) loose your account due to inactivity, or whatever
and
2.) forget your handle?

I don't care about your D12 details (by the way that is the name of the new satellite), they may be legit
I'm throwing a BS flag on everything else here
!pusht!


oh and a redacted document would not loose anyone their job, it would be untraceable


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

SteveHas said:


> how do you post alot here and
> 1.) loose your account due to inactivity, or whatever
> and
> 2.) forget your handle?
> ...


+1


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> No thanks. Bob likes his job.:sure:


Will not post the redacted document but have no problem posting all of its contents on the same forum? Thank you, that's all we needed to know.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

sonofjay said:


> Will not post the redacted document but have no problem posting all of its contents on the same forum? Thank you, that's all we needed to know.


:lol::hurah:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> Greetings fellow DBSTALK members. I've been a fan of this site for years and was pretty active on the forums. I forgot my password/user name after moving and inactivity. So here I am with my "first" post.
> I haven't seen this information on the site, but I know that it is accurate. Information was given to me by a little birdy....
> Let's just say his name is "Bob". Bob works for DTV. The information is accurate as I am staring at the official documents as I type this. Remember folks, nothing is set in stone with D* until it actually happens. If what I am telling you does not fall through or expected dates are pushed back, please no anger....
> 
> ...


What other HD channels ya have up your sleeve? :grin:


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, nobody can just scope a sight and not post all the time? I've had about 3 handles around here. I normally only post with info if I dont see it here first. This site is quick and I'm surprised I sometimes get to be first. Sometimes with stuff like this I am often beat by someone else. 
I loose handles cuz either someone PMed me and scared me or I lost my internet service for months and forgot my name and password. I tend to do that a lot with forums since most of the time I am a reader. Not a poster. 
Its funny cuz in about a week you'll know that this is true and I just wasted my life defending myself 4 nothing.
I promised Bob that I would not post the paper he gave me. Document is traceable. I am tempted though. If he loses his job will you all pay him $$$$? No? :nono2: 
Proving something aint worth it. Watch and see. It all shall be so. Hopefully Bob will tell me about some other news soon. Maybe some cool new HD channels?


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

For the haters.
DTVpimp2010 aka Scifried07 aka Baxter Mccloud.
Maybe Baxter gives you the information you seek.
Geez haters have turned this into the most oddest News thread....
Explaining myself and seeming like I have multiple personalities!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98245&highlight=Baxter+Mccloud


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

SteveHas said:


> how do you post alot here and
> 1.) loose your account due to inactivity, or whatever
> and
> 2.) forget your handle?
> ...


That was just what I was going to say.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

why the attacks?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> MRV:
> 
> Four Test Markets in Columbia, MO, Fresno, CA, Denver, Co, and Portland will have all new customer installs set up with MRV. Of course HD equipment only. HDDVR required. Rolls out 3-17-10
> 
> ...


Sounds just about right to me. I suspect the _*new installations*_ will be the HR24 DVR / H24 receivers *only* and that once MRV is launched nationally, upgrade offers will be made available to existing customers wishing to move to the MRV type of system.

The internet connection kit is DECA and it was mentioned in the Credit Suisse presentation this week as the broadband DoD access device for the MRV systems, as well as the $25.00 price.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The post seems about right. Have no comment on the SD stuff.

Everything else somewhat expected.

Thanks for the info. Time will tell if schedule/content is correct and stays.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Sixto said:


> The post seems about right. Have no comment on the SD stuff.
> 
> Everything else somewhat expected.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Time will tell if schedule/content is correct and stays.


+1
seems mrv stuff is inline.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

David MacLeod said:


> +1
> seems mrv stuff is inline.


Yes, I wonder if there is any decision on the DECA being mandatory or not. I would like to keep using my hardwired network since I have no access to my coax cabling. I live in a condo with MDU MFH2 system and the cables come from a closet I can't have access to. If I call my MDU company I'm pretty sure they have no clue on what DECA means and/or will charge me for any installation.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> 4-28
> CSN BAY AREA HD ch 696
> CSN CALIFORNIA HD ch 698
> 
> Let the speculation begin!!!!:lol:


TWO CSN's going full time HD is that a good sign for the other missing CSN's?


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

slimoli said:


> Yes, I wonder if there is any decision on the DECA being mandatory or not. I would like to keep using my hardwired network since I have no access to my coax cabling. I live in a condo with MDU MFH2 system and the cables come from a closet I can't have access to. If I call my MDU company I'm pretty sure they have no clue on what DECA means and/or will charge me for any installation.


Asked Bob. Bob was told by D* that they do not know.:nono:


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> Asked Bob. Bob was told by D* that they do not know.:nono:


Thank you (and Bob).


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

SteveHas said:


> oh and a redacted document would not loose anyone their job, it would be untraceable


Actually what a lot of companies have been doing in response to having official documents leaked is sending out individual versions of these documents to different individuals/departments. These documents all read the same but each variation has subtle changes to wording and or formatting so that if/when the document shows up online they have an easier time tracing the source, despite having any personal information redacted.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Caveat: I am not the Bob referenced above 



slimoli said:


> Yes, I wonder if there is any decision on the DECA being mandatory or not. I would like to keep using my hardwired network since I have no access to my coax cabling. I live in a condo with MDU MFH2 system and the cables come from a closet I can't have access to. If I call my MDU company I'm pretty sure they have no clue on what DECA means and/or will charge me for any installation.


If all of your receivers are fed from the same SWM, DECA will work fine. At most you would need a splitter to feed a DECA that would connect to your network router. There has been some mention of a filter being required, but some of the testers didn't get any filters and MRV works without one. They may require filters for MDU customers with DECA so they don't share MRV recordings with their neighbors, however.

I don't see any reason why Directv wouldn't let customers use their own network cabling for MRV, as long as they realize that Directv won't provide any support for that.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Bob. Actually, my only concern is the filter since it must be placed before the 1st splitter. All my receivers are fed from the same SWM but I thing it also feeds other neighbours. Would be great if I could use DECA without the filter and do my own install.


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

I called Directv today about a problem on my account. The person on the phone was very nice but unable to fix it, she called the supervisor. While we were talking about the problem, I decided to make some questions:

-New HD channels ? No comments. He knows about some of them but can't talk. 
-Versus ? last week they had talks with Comcast but can't announce anything YET (the "yet" is better than nothing)

He told me that Directv will start charging for MRV end of April, US$ 3.00 per month, and asked me if I was happy with the service . He got very surprised when I mentioned DECA and said it won't be available soon to everybody and will be priced "very low".

Nothing new, I know, but I think Pimp is solid.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

This may not be related to the subject of thread but, some time ago my son posted with his user name from my pc and was banned from posting. He has never been back since. As far as the OP of this thread goes, its odd for you to tell us you have more than one user name. Whats the purpose and the validity of the subject at hand. Enough said and if DBSTALk did the right thing they would lock this thread and remove the posters acct.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

DTVpimp2010 said:


> NEW HD CHANNELS/SD CHANNELS
> 
> 4-28
> CSN BAY AREA HD ch 696
> ...


Lame.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

slimoli said:


> Pimp
> 
> For the records, I do believe in your information. Satellite providers love to add any cheap or free stuff.


Then where is Al Jazeera English? Im sick of CNN and Fox and MSNBC reporting no news other than health care.


----------



## DTVpimp2010 (Mar 13, 2010)

There will almost certainly be more announcements of more HD channels than these I would imagine after new sat is in place and out of testing. Which as we all know is soon. Lets not bash D* for HD until then. I'm betting these HD and SD additions will be on current sats.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm sorry, I had to delete a number of posts in this thread for a number of reasons.

First, please don't question the moderation actions in public. Please send a PM to any moderator. We'll do our best to explain, fix, or listen as appropriate.

Second, please don't insult others. That wasn't a big problem in this thread--tho it wasn't headed in a good direction.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmm, Documentary Channel? Sounds like a worthwhile addition. I can't remember the last new non-religious, non-shopping channel DirecTV added.

In the past they would cleverly add 2 or 3 channels in January to soften the pinch of the rate increase in March. But this year not only didn't they add any new channels but on the same day the rate increase took effect they dropped XM. Must be some DISH double agents snuck into the marketing dept.

As for charging for MRV, I use MIPL instead and it works great. (MIPL - multiple IDENTICAL prioritizer lists).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> [...] As for charging for MRV, I use MIPL instead and it works great. (MIPL - multiple IDENTICAL prioritizer lists).


Now known as MISM's, since DirecTV recently renamed the prioritizer to Series Manager.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I'd be one happy D* customer to see both CSN's in HD full time. We're one of the last markets for D* that doesn't have full time HD RSN channels. The info would also match up to what D* has been saying for a while that both CSN BA/CA would be coming soon in HD. Also, as reported in some of the recent news articles (and on here) D* and CSN came to new agreements after being out of contract for a long time.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Well the MRV rollout info was correct, so props for that.


----------



## gadgetfreak-dbs (Dec 6, 2006)

Avder said:


> Actually what a lot of companies have been doing in response to having official documents leaked is sending out individual versions of these documents to different individuals/departments. These documents all read the same but each variation has subtle changes to wording and or formatting so that if/when the document shows up online they have an easier time tracing the source, despite having any personal information redacted.


I agree with that. In this case, they might have slightly different channel numbers/names? Channel 348 - Documentary vs. Channel 349-Documentary or 348-Short Films and just see what leaks out. In that case, posting the content (even without the redacted document) might get someone in trouble.

Thank you for posting though!


----------

